

Python.org Redesign Proposals due in 7 days - jnoller
http://jessenoller.com/2012/07/14/python-org-redesign-proposals-due-in-7-days/

======
avolcano
It's interesting that they're getting a redesign - I've always thought
Python.org was one of the nicest, cleanest sites for an open source project.

Here's their reasoning for a redesign: [http://pythonorg-
redesign.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#current...](http://pythonorg-
redesign.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#current-issues)

------
pestaa
Am I correct in saying the proposals are not yet available to look at? I think
I would understand the reason, but still wondered.

In any event I'm happy that python.org renews. When I wanted to learn Python
and Ruby, I checked out Ruby first because the materials seemed more up to
date (at the time there was no other way to prioritize and it wasn't important
either.)

Can't wait to see the winner!

------
snorkel
Copy PHP.net's format. Part of the reason PHP remains popular is its the
online documentation.

~~~
possibilistic
How is Python's documentation any different? Do you think it's too verbose?
Having used both, I'm not sure I see much of a difference aside from Python
tending to document an entire module in a single page.

~~~
polshaw
Personally, i find the python documentation a little overwhelming, while i
found PHP's much clearer and more straightforward, despite learning PHP first.
Much easier to figure out something quickly. Its hard to pin down but if i had
to i'd say it can be too verbose, there can be too much on a page, and too
little white-space. I'd also like to see it more example driven.

Having said this i rarely if ever hear any criticism of the python docs from
others.

E: sorry, why was stating my opinion, when sought, deserving of downvoting? If
you disagree then say so-- i even stated i thought my opinion was a minority
one!

~~~
possibilistic
I'm not sure why you were downvoted. Thanks for your honest response, though.

(Sometimes when it's hard to put into words an exact reasoning for something
you feel it turns out to be worth investigating.)

------
rglullis
Is there anything considered wrong or no longed suited to the current
requirements in the present design?

~~~
idank
Explained here: <http://pythonorg-redesign.readthedocs.org/en/latest/>

